# lord of the rings... this is a blast



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

laughed my socks off... http://tlf.cx/lotr-spoof.wmv


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

roflmao

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

From the Lord of the Rings thats great ! :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic ;D ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] exelent..... ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

perfect piss take or what? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Broddy, cant you rig so we get the REAL Muttley dog weezing laugh with your sig pic ? That'd be COOOOOOL ! 8) John


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Hey Broddy, cant you rig so we get the REAL Muttley dog weezing laugh with your sig pic ? That'd be COOOOOOL ! 8) John


sorry - another mut


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

LOL! That rocks! 

Shash.


----------

